# Old Smilies back?



## Confusticated (Sep 1, 2010)

Sharkey, I'll direct this to you since I know Webmaster is busy. If there is general agreement that the new smilies are awfully bad then can you give us our old ones back? 

 <--- come on now!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, the new ones are awful. Thanks for the suggestion and for your help, Nom. 

Here they are in all their glory:

:**):*D;*):*confused::*o:*cool::*mad::*rolleyes::*p


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow... thanks a lot Sharkey. That was fast too, is it because we are great friends or because you had nothing better to do?:*D

Well, hope I'm not the only one who is glad to have them back?


----------



## David Pence (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, went back to the 2.x set ... cool work!!!

I'll will have to make sure to keep them there, because I usually blow away the actual PHP files when I do an upgrade.

I know the site needs a more custom skin. I'm thinking about commissioning one from one of these style sites out there.

A friend of mine, who's now a big high muckety muck at DC Comics has been promising some banner work for sometime, but I'm worried Gandalf would end up looking like Batman.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2010)

dapence said:


> A friend of mine, who's now a big high muckety muck at DC Comics has been promising some banner work for sometime, but I'm worried Gandalf would end up looking like Batman.


 
That could potentially be cool though. :*D


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the old smilies, Sharkey, that was yeoman's work!



dapence said:


> A friend of mine, who's now a big high muckety muck at DC Comics has been promising some banner work for sometime, but I'm worried Gandalf would end up looking like Batman.


 
LOL! That's quite the mental image. I don't know whether to be horrified or...nerdtastically delighted? :*p

Well, anyway, hopefully the banner turns out well, Batman or no. :*D


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2010)

Nerd... tastic?:*D:*D


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2010)

Good job, the Confusticated and ithrynluin people. The loss of my favorite smilie thingy *rolleyes and, less tragically, my second favorite *D) drove me away. :**rolleyes:


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool... maybe we should push for the old ReadWryt/Alan Lee banner and gain some more old members back? :*D


----------

